# Parlantes para bafle marantz "30/300"



## vena (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola, la verdad que no conozco mucho sobre parlantes, pero hace un tiempo decidi arreglar dos bafles marantz que tienen la mitad de los parlantes rotos.. 
*El tema es el siguiente, los bafles son de 3 vias (un parlante, creo que rango extendido, de 10''; un parlante rango medio de 4'', y un tweeter de 2'')*, por defecto son bafles CERRADOS, y los parlantes estan *conectados con filtros de primer orden (un capacitor de 1 uf para el tweeter, 4,7uf para el de medios, y una inductancia de 1 mHy para el de graves).* 
El tema es que, intercambiando parlantes de una caja a otra, conseguí que anduviera una caja con todos los componentes originales; pero cuando despues la armé con todos los parlantes que habia conseguido en calle paraná (un woofer de 10'' Jahro, el de medios y el twitter nippon america) sonaban bastante distinto y bastante peor. 

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir los parlantes que necesito para armar las cajas, pero que sean de buena calidad. Busque en internet y vi que mucha gente recomienda marcas como JBL, rcf, gbr, etc. Alguien sabe donde se venden? O donde puedo conseguir alguna marca que sea buena pero que tampoco te maten con el precio? 
*Dejé una foto de los bafles originales*


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2010)

Y...como que la has puesto un motor de Fiat 600 a un Porsche 911 :enfadado: :enfadado:
Vas a tener que tirara la basura  esos parlantes que has comprado y reemplazarlos por otros mas decentes. El problema es que eso no te garantiza que esos parlantes fuencionen en la caja que tenés.

Por el foro hay información de varios proveedores razonablemente buenos (GB-Audio, Audifan y otros), pero sin tener la información de los parlantes originales...no vas a poder reemplazarlos sin antes medirlos.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 19, 2010)

mmm para mi vas a tener que buscar un parlante de 10´´ que sus parámetros t/s se ajusten a un volumen igual o parecido al bafle original, un parlante de medios cerrado así no corres el riesgo del volumen y un tweeter domo de 1´´ y los filtros olvídate de los originales ya que no te van a servir con las nuevas impedancias e inductancias de los parlantes nuevos, ademas de  que las sensibilidades son distintas, es la forma rápida y tal vez mas barata de hacer las cosas, sino tenes que medir TODOS los parametros T/S de los parlantes originales y comprar lo mas similar que puedas o hacerlos a pedido... 

son unas hermosas cajas, y como te dijo ezavalla, les has puesto motor de fiat600, lamentablemente cuesta conseguir transductores para bafles viejos, pero no tires la toalla que yo he arreglado varios bafles vintage y quedaron muy bien   estoy seguro que con la ayuda del foro vas a dejarlas como nuevas

saludos

Juan


----------



## vena (Dic 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias juanfilas y ezavalla, mañana voy a llamar a gb audio y audifan a ver qué tienen y los precios que manejan. En audifan vi unos bafles tonhalle de 3 vias por 1200 pesos, parecen buenos.


----------

